# Mongoose BMX



## mk-racer (24. März 2009)

Hallo ich habe vor mir ein Mongoose BMX zu kaufen.
Es soll das Menace sein. Kann mir vielleicht jemaand sagen ob das was taugt? 
Ich bin mir nämlich nicht so sicher.

mk-racer


----------



## Daniel_D (24. März 2009)

Nein das ist zu billig, deswegen sind keine guten Teile dran. Ich könnte dir auch Beispiele nennen, aber es reicht denke ich, einfach mal 200 Euro mehr zu bezahlen um ein Rad einer beliebigen BMX Marke zu kaufen. 
Das Menace erfüllt nicht die Mindesstandards, die an ein gutes BMX gestellt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk-racer (24. März 2009)

reicht zum einsteigen


----------



## lennarth (24. März 2009)

ja is doch schön für dich,was fragst du überhaupt wenn du es ja besser weißt als wir?


----------



## mk-racer (24. März 2009)

ne des sollt e als frage sein 
reicht das zum einsteigen?


----------



## Stirni (24. März 2009)

ne.weil schlecht ausgestattet.


----------

